# waste land: how can I claim it for my back garden?



## funky (29 Jan 2008)

at the back of my house is a strip of land the builder left unused. The council do not look after it and the builder does not exists any more.

How can i reclaim the land for my garden.


----------



## mercman (29 Jan 2008)

*Re: reclaim land*

How long ago did you buy your house ?? Have you asked your solicitor to do a search or check with the solicitors that acted for the builder. If they went bust the assets would of been sold. Some other  posters might give you a better determination


----------



## murphaph (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: reclaim land*



funky said:


> at the back of my house is a strip of land the builder left unused the council do not look after it and the builder does not exists any more.how can i reclaim the land for my garden.



Fence it off and make it your garden and cross your fingers nobody challenges your adverse posession for 12 years and it's all yours AFAIK.


----------



## Stifster (30 Jan 2008)

*Re: reclaim land*

It would be even better if you built something on it, like a sauna and jacuzzi.

Seriously though if it was to come down to an arguement, simply fencing it off might n't be nough but it is a good start.


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2008)

Title reworked to more fully reflect the question.


----------



## theoneill (30 Jan 2008)

I remember as a child we had wasteland behind our garden and my father applied to the council to buy it on several occasions and on each occasion was refused on the grounds that they may or may not need it at some stage in the future. We later sold the house and the new owners made the same request and were accepted, it still annoys my father to this day. Anyway if it were me I'd probably go for the old fashioned land grab, fence it off, put up a garden shed and wait and see what happens if anything.


----------



## ajapale (30 Jan 2008)

Do you know who owns the land?


----------



## Vanilla (30 Jan 2008)

theoneill said:


> I remember as a child we had wasteland behind our garden and my father applied to the council to buy it on several occasions and on each occasion was refused on the grounds that they may or may not need it at some stage in the future. We later sold the house and the new owners made the same request and were accepted, it still annoys my father to this day.


 
Probably old fashioned 'pull' which must be an Irish aphorism for corruption.


----------

